# Ask drivers for a question online, have you used the para app?



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Today, a doordash driver is using the para app. This app can see the tip of each order of doordash. The hidden tip of each order is transparent, and you can choose to accept orders. I don’t know how many people use this app?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

gomo said:


> Today, a doordash driver is using the para app. This app can see the tip of each order of doordash. The hidden tip of each order is transparent, and you can choose to accept orders. I don’t know how many people use this app?


I have read about this app for Doordash offers.

Supposedly notifies you via text message of the base pay + peak pay + total tip via a fourth party app.

A defense against hidden tips.

Seems you gotta give the app your login info and it's use is probably in violation of the TOS.

Anyone have experience with the para app?

Any opinions about deactivation for using the para app?


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Will the driver's account be deactivated due to the use of a third-party APP to check orders? Does Doordash have regulations?


----------



## otc55 (Apr 1, 2021)

gomo said:


> Will the driver's account be deactivated due to the use of a third-party APP to check orders? Does Doordash have regulations?


It's definitely against TOS. Not clear whether or not anyone has been deactivated over it.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

otc55 said:


> It's definitely against TOS. Not clear whether or not anyone has been deactivated over it.


Agreed.

Using an old version of the DD app is one thing. Using a third party app to garner information is another, although many drivers on Android phones use a different app that filters incoming offers without being deactivated.

Seems handing over your login info is another red flag.


----------



## otc55 (Apr 1, 2021)

I will say that I've been keeping an eye on Facebook groups and haven't seen anyone get deactivated yet. 

The other thing is, the absolute worst thing someone can do with your login info (assuming you're using unique passwords for everything) is change your bank account and/or contact info, both of which you would get notified about. So, knowing the risks, some people are rolling the dice.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

otc55 said:


> I will say that I've been keeping an eye on Facebook groups and haven't seen anyone get deactivated yet.
> 
> The other thing is, the absolute worst thing someone can do with your login info (assuming you're using unique passwords for everything) is change your bank account and/or contact info, both of which you would get notified about. So, knowing the risks, some people are rolling the dice.


Yep. Same on reddit.

No mass deactivations mentioned regarding use of the para app.

Seems to me that mass deactivations for various TOS violations occur whenever the gig app companies are sitting pretty.

They need enough drivers in a market before they punish those violating the TOS. Especially those with a low AR.

That is when you see dozens of posters claiming they were deactivated without explanation.

By the way, sniffing out unicorns makes the job more enjoyable, challenging and profitable.

Took me a long time to find the right app, region and personal hot spots to achieve at least two bucks a mile from my home back to my own driveway.

I hope all para users are deactivated asap.

Finally, para may drain all the driver's accounts on a Tuesday morning and disappear forever.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

There are several things that haven’t been discussed here:

1. If DD ran some sort of macro and determined that certain drivers always seem to “know” which delivery offers have the best tips, you’d think they would suspect someone is using a third party app that was either Para or something similar.

2. I’m skeptical about this. So let’s say Para works the way it is supposed to work. The creators of the program worked long and hard to create the app. Also, they have risked legal action by releasing such a product. How are they being paid? I am VERY SUSPICIOUS about a free app which wants your ID/password upfront. 

3. How does the program even work? Does it fail once in a while? That is, does it ever say there is a $10 tip coming when the actual amount ends up being zero?


----------



## otc55 (Apr 1, 2021)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> There are several things that haven’t been discussed here:
> 
> 1. If DD ran some sort of macro and determined that certain drivers always seem to “know” which delivery offers have the best tips, you’d think they would suspect someone is using a third party app that was either Para or something similar.
> 
> ...



This is old news now. First of all, the tip transparency feature worked flawlessly because it was extremely simple - it scraped the code sent to your device with each order; that code contained the full payout. Then, DoorDash changed the code so the full payout was no sent until after the order. Para now shows the actual subtotal the diner paid, along with a predicted tip based on that subtotal. In my experience it's normally accurate within a few dollars, but there are some outliers. Just seeing the subtotal upfront is valuable information and usually enough to work with. 

As for the benefit to the app creators - it's not much different from the hundreds of other 'free' apps out there. They are starting out, building a loyal userbase, getting some VC, and trust that they will find a way to monetize down the line. Gridwise is another app that uses your logins for UE, DD, GH etc to track your earnings, it's also free with a paid tier, and no one seems concerned about it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Wait... Do you mean to tell me I’m stupid for turning down huge orders with crappy pay and they could actually turn out great? Hmmm. Maybe I should accept a few from that restaurant I keep turning down because it’s perpetually lots of food for really conservative pay...


----------

